# New PB Largemouth - Weight Guessers please!



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Biggest thickest bass I have ever caught. No weight, but Im positive she is over 6lbs, she was bigger than my last PB 6lber by a good margin in my estimation. Here are all the pics I have. The interior border of my hatch when measured down the middle is 17 inches, she looks about half longet than that so I think she is about 25 inches. She was sooooo heavy it was very difficult to get pics. Let me know what you guys think!

Bassthumb


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

an awesome fish for sure!!! I think a weight of 7lbs give or take a bit would be my bet.
Im going to say from the pic that the fish is more in the 22 inch range. The perspective of the pic angle going away from you makes it hard to get an accurate measurment. Either way I don't think you could ask for a cleaner healthier looking bass. Good Job!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

It's BIG!!! I'm not going to throw a weight at it, but I'd say you're safely over 6#!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay I guess I will play the guessing game as well. I am with Joshy on the length. I came up with 22" before reading his post. I will go with somewhere between 6-6.5#. It would take a real tank to hit 7# at 22".

Great looking fish! Congratulations!


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the input. I still think she is longer, but that's why I like getting different opinions. If you look at the two hatch pictures it just seems it is a heck of a lot longer than 5 inches her head is extending over that hatch lid.....remember from tail to just the top of the actual lid ( not the outside border) is 17 inches. I wish I would have marked on the kayak where she stopped and measured later. Thanks again! She was extremely thick and heavy, I can't even imagine what she will be in spring full of eggs. She is still swimming so maybe I'll find her again! I'm calling her my biggest, it was very exciting to catch her. Good to get one like that at the start of fall....we only have a few weeks left then it will be over for the year!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Here's a formula for estimating the weight of a fish.

Girth x Girth x Length divided by 800 = weight.

If you took or approximately know the girth, you can figure out the weight. This is a pretty accurate system!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

It may be longer than 22" but my guess (and perhaps Joshy's) was arrived at by measuring the entire length of the fish and comparing that to the length of the lid in the same frame. The tough thing to do is know exactly where the lid ends since it is covered. I did the guess again and could perhaps see it somewhere between 23-24". If it is indeed in the 23.5-24" range I would probably put it in the 7# range.

Just a suggestion on how to get a more precise measurement next time. Use you rod or something else that you are able to mark with a distinct mark to measure later once you have a tape measure in hand.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

polebender said:


> Here's a formula for estimating the weight of a fish.
> 
> Girth x Girth x Length divided by 800 = weight.
> 
> If you took or approximately know the girth, you can figure out the weight. This is a pretty accurate system!


We are not arriving at a consensus on the length. How close do you think we will get on a consensus on the girth? That calculation may be decent but it is difficult for most to assess a guess on a girth without actually putting a tape to it.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah there's no way to figure the girth from what I've got. Other than my assurance she was THICK! Lol. Which means exactly nothing. My main curiosity was if there would be consensus that she was over 7. That would make her my PB for sure. I'm kicking myself for not getting better info, but I wanted to get her back in the water quick. Sound like it will be ambiguous no matter what. Now that I'm thinking about it, I could have marked the length on the yak, and then measured girth with a piece of fishing line... . Just in time with that idea! Lol.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Also BK, you can tell right where the lid ends. It's edges are exposed on the sides and it goes straight across. Looks to be an inch or two in front of her dorsal to me.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

for the length you have to take into account that where the fishes length appears to have stopped is not where it really stops. If the fish were a flat like a piece of paper then you could have a better way of estimating it. Since the fish is thick at the head and the camera angle is on the wrong side its making it seem longer than it is.

To illustrate what I mean just put your finger on a key on the keyboard and then lift it straight up. your finger is not moving forward but it lines up with keys that are farther and farther away as you lift it. That's why these shots can deceive you. I have the same trouble when im trying to take pictures of baits next to a ruler for size perspective. The camera can only look at it from one point. when you measure a fish with your eyes you hold the fish still and move your head directly over each end of the fish to line it up and get an accurate measurement. Thats why the best fish rulers have a flat piece that comes up so that you can push the fishes face against it and then just have to read where the tail ends up.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I couldn't tell if the lid had a straight edge on that end or curved. My last guess on the length then is 23.75".  I would still put a fish of that length pushing 7#. We have caught largemouths in Canada at the lake that we fish that are the chunkiest bass I have ever caught, aside from spring pre-spawn bass. It takes a 22" fish in that lake to hit 6#. I wish I could tell you what a 24" one from there would go but I have not gotten any to the boat yet.  That brings back a visions from a year ago when the fish of a lifetime slowly returned to the depths after a close call.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was thinking of the camera angle thing as well but if you look at the picture 3 it appears that the point of reference may be a bit forward on the fish, thus minimizing the effect that you are referring to.

On my screen I have 3" for the length of the lid. I have 4.1875" for the length of the fish. Using those numbers as a best case scenario I can arrive at 23.7" (4.1875/3*17=23.7"). So my realistic number would put it just a bit under that. I was giving him a slight nudge with my 23.75" guess above.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Bassthumb said:


> Yeah there's no way to figure the girth from what I've got. Other than my assurance she was THICK! Lol. Which means exactly nothing. My main curiosity was if there would be consensus that she was over 7. That would make her my PB for sure. I'm kicking myself for not getting better info, but I wanted to get her back in the water quick. Sound like it will be ambiguous no matter what. Now that I'm thinking about it, I could have marked the length on the yak, and then measured girth with a piece of fishing line... . Just in time with that idea! Lol.


I gave you that formula for future references. I know it would be very improbable to guess at a girth measurement. But anytime you catch a fish of that size, you should take measurements, even if you have a scale. If nothing else just for the awe factor! Because that is an awesome fish!&#128515;


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

One things for sure ... its got the big fish bug eyes. No idea of the weight, but it's a gorgeous fish. Nice job !!!!


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Bassthumb said:


> Biggest thickest bass I have ever caught. No weight, but Im positive she is over 6lbs, she was bigger than my last PB 6lber by a good margin in my estimation. Here are all the pics I have. The interior border of my hatch when measured down the middle is 17 inches, she looks about half longet than that so I think she is about 25 inches. She was sooooo heavy it was very difficult to get pics. Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> Always difficult to judge a bass by eye without a known reference. I have done the same fishing alone thinking I could measure the background in the photo to find the length. It is always best to measure or weigh a big catch. Helps you know what your PB is for your enjoyment. Having said that I didn't measure or weigh two of my best bass catches. Was concerned more with getting it back in the water. Bought one of the Berkley stick on tape and put than on the canoe. Now carrying a tape measure in my bag. Trying to take a selfie with a fish is not something I have pulled off. Would have to practice taking them. I think it would not be easy with my old flip phone! &#128512;. Nice catch congrats on you new PB


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice fish for sure, I will leave the estimates to the experts. Congratulations!


----------

